
Adobe meltdown on Wall Street continues - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/business/121534/adobe-meltdown-wall-street-continues
======
chipsy
The article is hyperbolic. The price came down at market open in one huge 20%
gap. The rest of the day it's crawled up a fair amount in retracement, even
going against the overall market direction - not to it's original level, but
easily a 1-2% trade if you got in early and held through the day.

~~~
lallysingh
They crashed in the morning, starting around 6:35am.

------
replicatorblog
I wonder how cheap the stock would have to get for Apple to acquire Adobe? I
can imagine them cleaning house in management and get them back to a focus on
creating the best graphics/video/authoring tools around. Would be a natural
fit given Apple's "Creative" user base, software expertise, and history. Adobe
WAS a great company, just seems to have been MBA'd into the ground over the
last 5-8 years.

~~~
Keyframe
Please NO! Apple has a history of DESTROYING (yes, I'm yelling) graphics
software companies. Especially the ones who's products I was using (bad luck).
Silicon Grail (Chalice), Nothing real (Shake, Tremor), Silicon Color, India
Pro - they just smeared shit over their users and abandoned those great
products.

I would rather see Autodesk buy Adobe, if anyone must buy them - it would be a
more natural fit than Apple and Autodesk at least showed they don't meddle
with their acquisitions too much (Alias -> Maya could be debated though) -
Softimage, Mudbox, Discreet (all of their software) etc.. only benefited from
acquisition so far, even though Autodesk is kind of evil - Autodesk co-founder
said their business model is to buy up market by buying their competition (on
nerdTV).

------
ergo98
Honest question: How is this at all relevant here? Why does this matter?

I suspect the answer is, quite sadly, "To people who cheered with Apple, any
negative news about Adobe smells good".

~~~
thought_alarm
It's no more or less relevant than any of the other Flash-on-the-iPhone/Flash-
on-Android posts here. Especially considering Apple just opened the App Store
to Adobe Flash developers.

